# #611 and Rolling Stock



## George K (Jun 7, 2015)

Watching some of the footage of the beautifully restored N&W #611 this morning made me wonder: Who owns the fantastic-looking rolling stock at the head end of the train?

I counted 2 baggage cars and (I think) 10 coaches. All of them were beautifully painted, matching the colors of #611. The rest of the consist was another 8 PV.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jun 7, 2015)

I believe, based on some of the close-up photos, that those are Norfolk Southern's business cars. They say NORFOLK SOUTHERN above the windows, and wear car numbers such as "NS 7" and "NS 30." http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rslist.aspx?id=NS


----------



## George K (Jun 7, 2015)

Blackwolf said:


> I believe, based on some of the close-up photos, that those are Norfolk Southern's business cars. They say NORFOLK SOUTHERN above the windows, and wear car numbers such as "NS 7" and "NS 30." http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/rslist.aspx?id=NS


So the NS maintains those cars?

Neat.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jun 10, 2015)

The two some cars are High Iron Travel. NS owns I think seven standard coaches. VMT owns the first baggage car. The Hollywood Beach is for sale. I'll have to look at the rest of the consist for more info


----------

